# Грыжа L5-S1 - 9мм. Что делать?



## Макси (25 Май 2016)

Всем привет.Мне 35 лет.Рост- 175 , вес 76.
Небольшая предистория.
В 2014 столкнулся с болями слабого характера в правой ноге, особенно это проявлялось за рулем в пробках, лежа когда колени долго в согнутом положении были.

Сделал МРТ - заключение :_признаки Дегидрации межп диска L5-S1,умеренно снижена высота указанного диска,высота тел позвонков не снижена,травматические повреждения не выявлены,мелкие остеофиты по передним краям тел позвонков.Поясничный лордоз сохранен.
Данный межпозвоночный диск пролабирует в спиномозговой канал дорсолатерально с акцентом вправо до 4 мм с сужением латеральных каналов.
Итог- остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела, протрузия L5-S1
_
Врач в МРТ сказала "ой, протурузии у всех, не волнуйтесь" , посоветовала сходить к неврологу, но скоро боли прошли и я забил на врача.
Одновоременно с этим я начал бегать, сначала редко и недалеко (2-3 км) , затем чаще  и в январе 2016 пробежал марафон (42 км)
Перед ним меня переодически беспокоили несильные боли в пояснице.
В феврале еще был полумарафон ,после которого у меня обострилась боль в пояснице,причем сильная уже и непроходящая.
Надеялся что пройдет, но не прошла.

Ходил к неврологу- прописала мне  мовалис ,сирдалут, мильгаму. Не помогло ничего.
В апреле сделал МРТ повторно (в том же центре) Итог:
_грыжа L5-S1 до 9 мм.умеренно снижена высота диска, высота тел позвонков не снижена,также мелкие остеофиты,грыжа на широком основании- 27 мм,выстоящая в спинно-мозговой канал центрально и дорсолатерально вправо до 9 мм, латеральные каналы сужены,правый-значительно,правый спинно-мозговой нервный корешок компремирован.
Переднее субарахноидальное ликворное пространство компремировано на уровне L5-S1
Конус спинного мозга, элементы конского хвоста без измененеий
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не измененены
Дискогенный стенозспинномозгового канала в сегменте L5-S1

Ходил в Клинику спорт медицины и реабилитации на Земляном Валу к неврологу, она предложила госпитализацию на 2-3 недели .
Спросил что будете делать, сказала- блокады,физиотерапия,мануалку,растяжение на станках.
Сказал- поставим на ноги.
И приписала -нейромидин,мидокалм,сердалут,и ксефокам.
От уколов и правда стало легче, 5 дней делал, дальше отказался, как-то жалко стало печень.
Лучше буду терпеть боль, чтобы напоминала что нужно лечиться. ))
Для госпитализации к ним нужно было пройти нейрохирурга , тК у них его нет, отправили в склифф.Очередь на прием в Склифф 1 мес, пришлось пойти на платный прием, который длился 2-3 мин. Врач- Павлова Елена Анатольевна сказала что мне нужна операция и срочно, мол не затягивайте, дала свой телефон,сказала еще сделать функциональные снимки и приезжать к ним на операцию.

Теперь я в замешательстве *что делать* - оперировать в Склифе или  лечь в клинику  на Земляном Валу? Что скажете? Хочется вернуться к норм жизни и продолжать заниматься спортом -бег, велоспорт и плавание (триатлон) В Данный момент уже 3 месяца хромаю на правую ногу, с бегом завязал, в  основном плаваю и изредка на велосипеда катаю (по шоссе)
Оперироваться в Склифе боюсь, все пугают!

Еще есть третий вариант -мать страдала также грыжей лет 5, кучу денег оставила в Москве, в итоге поехала в Китай , в Далянь и там методом Игла-нож ей вылечили, уже 2 года не знает что такое боль в спине. Но я как-то побаиваюсь ехать туда, да и 3000$ в данный момент  для меня большая сумма.
Снимки последнего МРТ прилагаю.
_


----------



## La murr (25 Май 2016)

*Макси*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Май 2016)

Ехать в Китай - глупо.
Обратитесь с просьбой к доктору Рудковскому (AIR) или к доктору Ступину с просьбой об очной консультации.
Прооперироваться успеете, тем более на форуме консультируют высокопрофессиональные нейрохирурги из Москвы.


----------



## Макси (25 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Ехать в Китай - глупо.
> .


Спасибо, написал им.
PS а почему Китай -глупо?
PSS и еще - можно ли при такой грыже делать мануальную терапию? нейрохирург в Склифе сказала что - нельзя, почему? не объяснила! С ней вообще разговор был короткий - только операция.


----------



## AIR (25 Май 2016)

Макси написал(а):


> Ходил в Клинику спорт медицины и реабилитации на Земляном Валу к неврологу, она предложила госпитализацию на 2-3 недели .
> Спросил что будете делать, сказала- блокады,физиотерапия,мануалку,растяжение на станках.
> Сказал- поставим на ноги.


Очень большие сомнения... Эффект будет в том случае, если симптоматика обусловлена не грыжей..


Макси написал(а):


> оперировать в Склифе


Если молодой, быстрый и энергичный, то в такой пограничной ситуации лучше сразу прооперироваться да и всё...  потому что ходить на консервативное лечение , ждать результата, который то-ли будет, то-ли нет... Все это нудно и противно при тактом характере......


----------



## Николай Николаевич (25 Май 2016)

Макси написал(а):


> можно ли при такой грыже делать мануальную терапию


Можно, если нужно!


Макси написал(а):


> не объяснила!


По тому что не имеет понятие что такое м/т.


Макси написал(а):


> да и 3000$ в данный момент для меня большая сумма


Если есть время и желание ,то можно обойтись меньшими затратами. Последний результат лечения = 80тр. Уменьшение грыжи с 9 до 5 мм.



AIR написал(а):


> лучше сразу прооперироваться


???разве  ?


----------

